# Browning cantilever scope mount



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

I am looking to buy a Browning BPS rifled deer hunter 12 ga. It comes with a cantilever scope mount bracket which is attached to the barrel. I have never had a gun with a scope mounted like this beacuse all mine are drilled and taped for the scope mounts. I am a little nervous seeing the scope setting back from its actual mounting position. Does anyone have a gun with a scope mounted like this and is it sturdy holding the scope true after sighted in?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

hoyt8 said:


> I am looking to buy a Browning BPS rifled deer hunter 12 ga. It comes with a cantilever scope mount bracket which is attached to the barrel. I have never had a gun with a scope mounted like this beacuse all mine are drilled and taped for the scope mounts. I am a little nervous seeing the scope setting back from its actual mounting position. Does anyone have a gun with a scope mounted like this and is it sturdy holding the scope true after sighted in?


Don't worry about it. The Browning cantilever system, like the Mossberg, Remington and others is very sturdy. It's about the best way to mount a scope on a switch barrel gun. I've had an 11-87 and 870 with cantileve and no problems. Just buy a quality scope for the slug gun...no cheap stuff.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Don't worry about it. The Browning cantilever system, like the Mossberg, Remington and others is very sturdy. It's about the best way to mount a scope on a switch barrel gun. I've had an 11-87 and 870 with cantileve and no problems. Just buy a quality scope for the slug gun...no cheap stuff.


Good point about changing the barrel and the scope stays with the barrel. Thanks.


----------

